

Ruby podcasts - schtog
http://www.rubyology.com/

======
globalrev
I don't understand how to listen to the, it says mp3 but that isn't clickable.

Where are the actual podcasts? I have to download something?

~~~
bscofield
You can listen to them on the page by clicking the play arrow in the embedded
widget. Rubyology's also on Odeo, though, which gives you a few more options.
Go to an episode page there (like
<http://odeo.com/episodes/23382315-Rubyology-71-Avi-Bryant>) and click on the
Download tab under the player to grab the file itself.

